# Anyone Use A "Pana (Dart)" Type Sling For Hunting ?



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Was checking them out on YouTube and they can be pretty effective and also very dangerous, used many times in the Philippines for notorious purposes. Was wondering if they can be used like a Sling bow in some circumstances for medium size game -- Racoon,Coyote, Possum, Skunk, etc, etc.

Would seem to me a 5-6 inch steel dart with a small broad-head shape in the front can be darn effective to reach the vitals when an animal is larger than a slingshots normal ability !

Just wondering ?

wll


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Ghost is your man to talk to I recon.


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot (Mar 14, 2017)

MJ also did a bunch with flechettes and short arrows. Those might work for you.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)




----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)




----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

I too have wondered this. I think their varying legality in different places had made them something of an exotic ammo type. I would be concerned about their safety myself aside from legality but have always been curious to see someone else at least drop a pest with one. Maybe something along the lines of a pest pigeon or maybe a garbage picker squirrel.

They do look like they'd do the job!

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Joe, thanks for the two great videos, as always, nice job, your info helps me a lot ;- )

wll


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

If you really want to be safe here you go


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> If you really want to be safe here you go


That is very cool Joe, I have that starship too .. I should try that out ; - ) Thanks for the info.

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Here is a pic of what I'll be working on .... using a fishing dart and converting it to a non fishing dart. I will put fletching or yarn at the base for stabilization, have not decided on what I want to do and of course removing the barbs and saving those so if I decide to use this for fishing I have them..This set up is quite a bit heavier than using just a nail, but it should be pretty effective at 15 yards and under I would think ?

The stick sling is a 7" piece of aluminum tube with inserts that our company uses with a paracord gypsy tie at top and a larks head attachment for the elastic tube. Tube is about 6.5 inches long.

The ring is a key ring that may be a little to big, as I'm worried about the front tip catching the elastic, I'll make adjustment before I shoot this for sure .... Very easy to send a dart right thru your hand, no problem !!

wll


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Just started a build thread about some darts I'm going to be making using these little fellas. Pistol crossbow bolts, 10 bolts for $5 was a steal in my opinion.
















Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

BushpotChef said:


> Just started a build thread about some darts I'm going to be making using these little fellas. Pistol crossbow bolts, 10 bolts for $5 was a steal in my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya, that is a great find .. you got the hole hook up, all you need is to notch the tip so you can hook it to the elastic as long as the black tail section can't be pulled off ;- )

wll


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

wll said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> > Just started a build thread about some darts I'm going to be making using these little fellas. Pistol crossbow bolts, 10 bolts for $5 was a steal in my opinion.
> ...


Thanks my friens! Here's a finished one if you missed the post  :






























Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Will I would not shoot that about 15 years ago I made a Pana almost identical to what you have there and my darts were mad from large shark hooks that I heated up and straight out I put it it in my hand and could not pull it out because of the Barb so I pushed it all the way through and cut the Barb off and pulled it out


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

My goodness that's brutal. Well nothing like that has happened to me or will, as I'm retiring these darts already lol. They shoot okay but I just can't get over having my hand near the darts path. This is why I won't be returning to this project until I build a starship. At that point I'll have more juice anyhow and won't be so concerned about a hand hit. Thanks for the anecdote I'll be sure to be double careful.

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

If you do the wing nut set up with a wide fork or extended fork you should be ok or a sere that has the back dove tail


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> If you do the wing nut set up with a wide fork or extended fork you should be ok or a sere that has the back dove tail


Okay cool thanks for the advice on the wingnut, 'SERE with the back dovetail' : am I to take your meaning as a wrist brace or is it something else? Also may I ask do you have a SERE? I have one in the mail I won last month and I'm trying to get advice on setups. Even if you don't have one I'll take advice on hunting rigs, I've seen your Gar shooting videos they're very good stuff.

I should mention I've never fished with anything but a normal rod & reel, and I typically hunt on dry land. Thanks! 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Yes I have a sere I shoot it over the top 1 inch straight cut 9 1/2 long


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot (Mar 14, 2017)

By "dove tail", I think he means the beavertail bit that comes over the top of your hand on the SERE.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Hobbit With A Slingshot said:


> By "dove tail", I think he means the beavertail bit that comes over the top of your hand on the SERE.


Yes that's what I mean.


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

yup .. all homemade

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

wll said:


> Here is a pic of what I'll be working on .... using a fishing dart and converting it to a non fishing dart. I will put fletching or yarn at the base for stabilization, have not decided on what I want to do and of course removing the barbs and saving those so if I decide to use this for fishing I have them..This set up is quite a bit heavier than using just a nail, but it should be pretty effective at 15 yards and under I would think ?
> 
> The stick sling is a 7" piece of aluminum tube with inserts that our company uses with a paracord gypsy tie at top and a larks head attachment for the elastic tube. Tube is about 6.5 inches long.
> 
> ...


That will work!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

